# Newbie Here



## projectj (Aug 30, 2003)

Hey guys Im new to Nissans dont own one yet but I am seriously considering buying a 89-94 240sx. Yes I know I own an evil American car but what can I say I have always loved the 3rd gen camaros and I am opened minded on imports..... wel except the Honda Civic SI its apiece of crap compared to the integra. I was originally thinking of buying a mkiii supra but I want to be a little different around here and go for the 240 instead. you see more and more mkiii supras popping up around here most are non turbo but 240s are rare as hell especially fast ones. Anyway if anyone wants to give me a few pionters when buying a good used 240sx feel free to tell me so 

Thanks, Johnny


----------



## Bumpin (Feb 18, 2003)

Johnny you should have put this in the 240sx S13 thread. You would have gotten better info there.


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

i guess the thread got moved??

welcome to nissan forums  and to answer ur questions.. what are your goals with the 240sx?? do you want it as a drag car, drift car, everyday driver w/ 300hp, or what?? how much money are you willing to spend??


----------



## himilefrontier (Jan 21, 2003)

Nothing wrong with liking Camaros.I like all cars that are done correctly.


----------



## 93blackSER (Feb 1, 2003)

when you go to look at a 240, check absolutely everything possible. take a mechanic if you know one. there's a few places on them that are prone to rust. i dont think you have to worry about that in new mexico tho. if you plan to do an engine swap, the year of the car you should look for can make things easier. the SR20 goes into the 91-94 easiest, but the CA18 goes into the 89-90 easiest. the RB series engine doesnt really matter on the year from what i have read. if you plan on doing an RB20 swap, talk to NX2000, he's already done it. you're best bet is to figure out a plan for what to do with it, and a budget and go from there.


----------



## HondaHater (Aug 27, 2003)

sell your camaro, and no the civic is not better than the integra, neither are good. honda sucks


----------



## nx2000 (Jan 24, 2003)

Get a life bro. Your name is gay and your post was gayer. Honda's dont suck. Dumb asses make them suck. I am still wanting someone to buy my 240, so I can ass rape all the stuck up Nissan drivers who think 240's are gods gift to cars.... 


Anyhow...back on topic

It depends on what you want to do on how thorough I would get in an inspection. If you plan on driving off with it and keeping it stock for awhile or going KA-T, then I would have it checked out real good. If you plan on doing a swap and making a drift car or drag monster with the swap...well who cares what condition the motor and suspension are...it will get replaced. I didnt have anythign checke dout on ym 240 but an oil chnage. I flew to FL from ND...and started driving it to TX that same niht. Made it to TX..stayed a week and drove from TX to ND...LOL It was crazy the mess I went through for a damn 240


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

i found my 240 down the street  and what nx2000 is all true. if ur gonna mod ur car, why look for one in such great condition?? most of the stuff will be replaced..

ps. for you who hasn't noticed yet. lionel is back as hondahater


----------



## projectj (Aug 30, 2003)

Well let me tell you what my plans are for the very near future. I am going to school at UTI in June of 2004 its in Phoenix its gonna get hot as you all know. My Camaro sucks gas bad so I need a more fuel friendly car, now I know I could get a more fuel efficient POS but Id rather give up a little fuel eco for style and potential and I figured the 240 would be a great car to drive in Phoenix as long as it has A/C. Anyway my Camaro will ultimately be set up as a drag car that can be street driven also, so I would like to have the 240 setup more for handling/drifting show etc... hopefully within a couple years it will be able to do this stuff to it but mainly I need it as a daily driver. 

Thanks, Johnny


----------



## azRPS13 (Jun 7, 2003)

:cheers: phoenix is great!!! We can get away with swaps!!! Rite Vsp3c!


----------



## azRPS13 (Jun 7, 2003)

93blackSER said:


> *the SR20 goes into the 91-94 easiest, but the CA18 goes into the 89-90 easiest. *


Really? how so? i thought they both went with the 91-94 cause they are both DOHCs?


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

in jdmland..
ca18det's were in s13 silvias and 180sx's from 88,89 to 93
starting from 93, the ca18det's were replaced with sr20det's..

maybe that's why those engines fit the way they do. no matter, both of the engines will fit fine.


----------



## azRPS13 (Jun 7, 2003)

so i wont have the problems i would have with the SR swap (P/S,cluster,ect) when i install a CA? Will I even need a clip?


----------



## aj240sx (Sep 2, 2003)

To add to what SER said, make sure you look under the car good before you buy, my rear subframe was a rusted mess that i didn't notice, and i had to reinforce it before i did many mods to the suspension, I am gonna be puttin lots of horses to the rear wheels and i need it strong. I didn't look good enough before i got my car and now i have to pay for that.


----------



## Gridlock (Jul 17, 2003)

I come to Nissans under the same circumstances. I drove a Pontiac and due to my having an accident, and looking for a change anyway, settled on buying a 240. Soon as school is done and I get my dream job, its car shopping time.


----------



## Pacman (Feb 25, 2003)

I thought that look Fimilar!!!!!!! Lionel is back as HondaHater!!!!! I forgot about Lionel and his name. It sparked it back when vsp3c said Lionel. The Okinawa & Florida location look so fimilar. Wonder how long he'll last this time? 

And welcome to Nissan Forums


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

azRPS13 said:


> *so i wont have the problems i would have with the SR swap (P/S,cluster,ect) when i install a CA? Will I even need a clip? *


 hmm..not sure. perhaps boost boy knows the answer to your question. no matter what engine you're swapping, i would still get a front clip anyways. you will have EVERYTHING you'll need for the swap and you don't have to go through hell looking for an ignitor chip for a ca18det and etc


----------



## 93blackSER (Feb 1, 2003)

the reason i said that the CA goes into 89 ad 90's easier is because the engine came stock in those years of the 180sx aka the 240 fastback. i have yet to do the swap, so i'm not completely sure about the wiring, but i here it is easier than the SR wiring. but yeah, get a clip. it saves from headaches, an you might get free stuff on the car that someone put on it before sending it to the yard.


----------



## BlueBOB (Jan 29, 2003)

Pacman said:


> *I thought that look Fimilar!!!!!!! Lionel is back as HondaHater!!!!! I forgot about Lionel and his name. It sparked it back when vsp3c said Lionel. The Okinawa & Florida location look so fimilar. Wonder how long he'll last this time?
> 
> And welcome to Nissan Forums *


the mod in me has to ask... what did he do in the first place?


----------



## Pacman (Feb 25, 2003)

This is some of what lionel "hondahater" did:
revolution against hondas


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

BlueBOB said:


> *the mod in me has to ask... what did he do in the first place? *


nothing i haven't done


----------



## HondaHater (Aug 27, 2003)

i got banned, and i wonder why drift240 didnt get banned like me. that was messed up. anyways, i flamed hondas too much and i guess mods got tired and i was always flamin idiots. but ima not do that again. indeed pacman, i love that thread, it cracks me up just reading it. if you want a few laughs click the link. i pulled a bunch of insults out of my ass and attacked. i hate hondas.


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

i didn't get banned cuz i kept it at a down low and i stopped when the mods told me to. cuz i'm a good boy


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

..stop going offtopic or the mods are gonna close the thread.. (they are looking in the 240 section a lot more now..  )


----------



## HondaHater (Aug 27, 2003)

haha. threads get hijacked all the time. it's inevitble for some threads. mods gotta understand that. but back on topic...what was the topic??


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

i dunno


----------



## HondaHater (Aug 27, 2003)

haha, this thread is gonna be closed soon.


----------



## BlueBOB (Jan 29, 2003)

haha... this thread is technically an off topic thread... we're simply welcoming project j to the nissan forum family...

drift has his moments, but he will stop when he's asked. some of the flames i'd do myself but can't as a mod. so i let drift handle that. he knows his limits... hehe

I laughed readin that thread. I would have definitly told you to chill a bit just from that, but I don't know all the details, so i can't make a decision.

and the reasons the mods are in here more is because the flame wars seem to fire up quick around here and the members are reporting them...

i'm here to try to keep the peace...


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

BlueBOB said:


> *and the reasons the mods are in here more is because the flame wars seem to fire up quick around here and the members are reporting them...
> 
> i'm here to try to keep the peace... *


couldn't be cuz of me


----------



## BlueBOB (Jan 29, 2003)

drift240sxdrag said:


> *couldn't be cuz of me   *


riiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiight

haha


----------



## HondaHater (Aug 27, 2003)

shall i revive "revolution against honda"??? make part 2??? haha


----------



## BlueBOB (Jan 29, 2003)

HondaHater said:


> *shall i revive "revolution against honda"??? make part 2??? haha *


i would advise against it... even though it was pretty funny.


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

wut ever happened to that guy who wanted to start a mafia through this section of the forums, yea he was a tru freak.


----------



## 93blackSER (Feb 1, 2003)

if i can recall correctly, i think the mafia man is around here somewhere post-whoring like crazy


----------



## HondaHater (Aug 27, 2003)

drift240sxdrag said:


> *wut ever happened to that guy who wanted to start a mafia through this section of the forums, yea he was a tru freak.  *


haha, a mafia in a forum? funny


----------



## BlueBOB (Jan 29, 2003)

[old gangster]Yeah! See[/old gangster]


----------



## HondaHater (Aug 27, 2003)

let's start a mafia and "whack" honda ppl.


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

sorry a mafia has already been started. we don't whack nobody cept people we don't like


----------



## HondaHater (Aug 27, 2003)

fine, im the fbi


----------



## BlueBOB (Jan 29, 2003)

HondaHater said:


> *fine, im the fbi *


if you're the fbi, then i've got to be the NSA. gotta keep the peace in these here forums... haha

EDIT: i can't spell for $hit


----------



## Pacman (Feb 25, 2003)

HondaHater said:


> *and i wonder why drift240 didnt get banned like me. *


Cause drift240 is the sickness


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

Pacman said:


> *Cause drift240 is the sickness  *


i'm glad i have some supporters  
maybe enough to win the presidential election vs blueBOB


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

drift240sxdrag said:


> *wut ever happened to that guy who wanted to start a mafia through this section of the forums, yea he was a tru freak.  *


they're still around..


----------



## azRPS13 (Jun 7, 2003)

drift240sxdrag said:


> *i'm glad i have some supporters
> maybe enough to win the presidential election vs blueBOB  *


Not likely... Bob proposed to put "rice-ism" to a minimal  
Thats a hard proposal to beat!!!


----------



## HondaHater (Aug 27, 2003)

shit blueballs, i mean, blue bob, nsa is higher than the fbi. nobody supposed to be higher than me. haha.


----------



## BlueBOB (Jan 29, 2003)

HondaHater said:


> *shit blueballs, i mean, blue bob, nsa is higher than the fbi. nobody supposed to be higher than me. haha. *


well here it is my friend 

i was about to put CIA, but remembered the NSA is the next step.


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

azRPS13 said:


> *Not likely... Bob proposed to put "rice-ism" to a minimal
> Thats a hard proposal to beat!!! *



i'll legalize weed


----------



## BlueBOB (Jan 29, 2003)

drift240sxdrag said:


> *i'll legalize weed  *


all you have to do is go to holland for that...

but that's a tough one to beat also...

I say i'll remove rice-ism and create 100mph speedlimits in certain areas so that everyone can have their morning flights...


----------



## HondaHater (Aug 27, 2003)

fuck the bullshit, im commander in chief, dammit.


----------



## BlueBOB (Jan 29, 2003)

HondaHater said:


> *fuck the bullshit, im commander in chief, dammit.  *


BlueBOB = head of NSA...

don't you ever forget that. I can rub you out and no one would ever know it 

hehe


----------



## azRPS13 (Jun 7, 2003)

BlueBOB said:


> *BlueBOB = head of NSA...
> 
> don't you ever forget that. I can rub you out and no one would ever know it
> 
> hehe *


HAHAHA true!!!!


----------



## 93blackSER (Feb 1, 2003)

alright, you guys can claim to be whoever you'd like, but i'm the assassin that's gonna kill all of you! muah hahahahaha


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

93blackSER said:


> *alright, you guys can claim to be whoever you'd like, but i'm the assassin that's gonna kill all of you! muah hahahahaha  *


good thing he works for me


----------



## BlueBOB (Jan 29, 2003)

but you all work for me... 

i've got a way to track my assassin! 

lol


----------



## HondaHater (Aug 27, 2003)

i work for you but i conspire with the assassin. haha an insider that knows how you freakin operate, with my skills, 93blackser will be successful. whoo...and that's all she wrote


----------



## 93blackSER (Feb 1, 2003)

i work for drift and no one else, but sooner or later, you're all gonna die and i'm gonna be in charge!!! muah hahahahaha


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

93blackSER said:


> *i work for drift and no one else, but sooner or later, you're all gonna die and i'm gonna be in charge!!! muah hahahahaha *



oooo SATISFACTION


----------



## drummer5 (May 29, 2003)

If anyone kills anyone with a sweet 240sx can I have it?


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

drummer5 said:


> *If anyone kills anyone with a sweet 240sx can I have it?  *


no cause a quiet, sneaky bastard *cough*me*cough* will take it before you..


----------



## HondaHater (Aug 27, 2003)

nah, i assassinate drift, beat up vspec for the car, and take out blackser along with drift. and bluebob, well, he's gone. hahahaha, i prevail.


----------



## drummer5 (May 29, 2003)

vsp3c said:


> *no cause a quiet, sneaky bastard *cough*me*cough* will take it before you.. *


No fair, you already have one!


----------



## 93blackSER (Feb 1, 2003)

sorry drift, but you're on the list of kills too. i'm gonna be in charge soon enough


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

i'll never die!!! NEVER!!! muahahahaha :jump:


----------



## HondaHater (Aug 27, 2003)

you both dead, what yall talking bout??? only i should be doin the talkin


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

..it's always the quiet ones.. <--me, that'll take over out of NOWHERE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## HondaHater (Aug 27, 2003)

so you must be one of those geeks who gets bullied all the time


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

that was harsh


----------



## 93blackSER (Feb 1, 2003)

ouch, yeah it was.


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

HondaHater said:


> *so you must be one of those geeks who gets bullied all the time *


umm..no


----------



## driftinS13 (Jun 24, 2003)

HondaHater said:


> *so you must be one of those geeks who gets bullied all the time *



LMAO thats funny shit....but harsh....

yea ill jus do a bunch of drive-bys in my 85' gts


----------



## HondaHater (Aug 27, 2003)

we all just playin


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

driftinS13 said:


> *LMAO thats funny shit....but harsh....
> 
> yea ill jus do a bunch of drive-bys in my 85' gts *



drives by? to do a drive by u must have a fast car  
if u plan on doing a drive by on me i'll just run after u since a corolla is that slow  "slide for ur life"


----------



## HondaHater (Aug 27, 2003)

drivebys wont work, i have access to military weapons like rocket launchers that are heat seeking. so be careful.


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

we have the mafia


----------



## HondaHater (Aug 27, 2003)

mafia are no match for the military.


----------

